# iPad games on sale for .99



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They have a sale on iPad games at http://www.eamobile.com/sale. This is a good deal. Monopoly, Game of Life and many more are included.


----------



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one.. Its better paying 1 buck than downloading pirated stuff


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just bought "Game of Life" for my Daughter.

Gameloft also has a $0.99 sale going on....

http://toucharcade.com/2011/06/30/gameloft-hacks-prices-in-4th-of-july-sale/


----------

